# HOLLOW STEEL RIMS FOR TOC AND HARD TIRE SAFETY BICYCLES (MAYBE HIGHWHEEL AS WELL)



## mike cates (Sep 15, 2022)

I am wanting to see if there is interest in me making a run of *un drilled 30" (finished wheel diameter with tire installed) steel hollow rims that would accept 7/8" hard rubber wired-on tires*.

I am also wanting to see if there is interest in me making a run of *un drilled 28” (finished wheel diameter with tire installed) steel hollow rims* *as an “alternative to a wood rim” that would accept pneumatic single tube 28” X 1 1/2” tires such as RD tires or original tires.

By supplying un drilled rims to customers, this will allow you to custom drill your rims as to spoke count, nipple diameters and if the spoke/nipple line at the inner rim alternates side to side.*

I'm starting with these two particular sizes since 30" is the most common hard tire safety wheel size and and 28” is the most common TOC bicycle wheel size.

*"I MIGHT" do other custom diameters in the future (for high wheel bicycles for 3/4”, 7/8” and 1” solid rubber tiring) as well as single tube tire rims in other diameters than 28” but first need to see if there is an interest in the above two sizes.*

These rims are well made like the quality of rims produced in the past by Larry Lunz and later by Victory bicycles with comparable pricing.

Equipment is in place and, to undertake this project, I want to hear from serious collectors that do have a need for these rims or want to get some for future projects or “bicycle finds”.

I do appreciate your kudos for this project if you wish to add a LIKE etc. to this thread as I am trying to fill a needed void for hollow rims to keep the bicycle collecting/restoring/riding hobby alive.

Photos shown are of a built 30" rear wheel for a 1889 Victor Model A hard tire safety bicycle using a hollow rim and also of a 28” hollow rim for a single tube tire as found on a TOC bicycle that I have in process.

Will ship world wide.

*Reply to my email* *address or Call me directly for questions*.

Mike Cates, CA.
cates0321@hotmail.com
(760) 473-6201 Voice calls only and I do not text


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Sep 15, 2022)

This is good to here Mike. Are you using Larry’s equipment.


----------



## mike cates (Sep 15, 2022)

To answer Farmboy's question, this is procured custom built special equipment and not Larry's equipment which later became Victory Bicycle's equipment.


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 18, 2022)

What do you estimate the cost to be?


----------



## mike cates (Sep 18, 2022)

It will all depend on how many actual customers I get to determine pricing. 
Sorry to be so vague but material and labor costs play into units produced as with any manufactured part.
Mike Cates, CA


----------



## mike cates (Sep 21, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 28, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 5, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 12, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 19, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 28, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 6, 2022)

bump


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 12, 2022)

I would be interested in a couple sets of 28” and 30” Pneumatic rims.
What is the best method to get the spoke holes drilled?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Nov 13, 2022)

Perhaps a set or two.  Depends upon cost.


----------



## mike cates (Nov 13, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 21, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 30, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Dec 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Dec 13, 2022)

bump


----------

